# New board!!!



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the regular stairmaster


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

bindings are very important for park if you are mainly in the park you will enjoy the 390s better


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Regular Stair/Scare. Bindings are definitely not to be overlooked. 390's over Targas. I'll also throw in Forces, Formulas, and Betas too.


----------

